

Send to Dropbox: Email + Dropbox - ralphholzmann
https://sendtodropbox.com/

======
shantanugoel
I've used this in the past but came away disappointed as it regularly breaks
over attachment sizes. I was using it to store my website backups in dropbox.
Instead of this, now I setup a simple python dropbox script on my webserver
which allows me to do few good things: 1\. No connecting to third party apps.
2\. No need to go through email servers, I can directly store the backups to
dropbox 3\. I still added an email addon layer on it for other usage where I
send the files to my own mail server and the script then puts them into
dropbox.

------
minimaxir
There's an IFTTT recipe for this, which lets you use your own email address:
<https://ifttt.com/recipes/39>

------
jrs235
Nice. I was thinking about trying to do something like this but with one small
added feature. The ability to automatically share the file and inform a group
of users that a new file has been shared.

If you could setup groups and then once the file is uploaded to dropbox notify
the people that belong to the group (either have a separate address per group
or perhaps parse the subject for which groups should be notified).

------
benatkin
The title is confusing because the dash can be interpreted as a minus sign.

~~~
saleem23
Agreed. Perhaps a colon would have been more appropriate.

~~~
SquareWheel
The HN title? It appears somebody changed it.

------
awestroke
How is this better than going to dropbox.com and uploading the file?

~~~
frankdenbow
Certain situations where uploading isnt ideal (on mobile, file is in an old
email, etc)

------
PankajGhosh
Is there a similar recipe/app to send files to Google Drive?

